# Garmisch-Partenkirchen...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi

till december 2005 the two Stellplätze : Olympia and Eisstadion, will be closed for mh.

A new Stellplatz with all services is open at begin december, on the valley station of the WANK-Bahn in northern direction...

for info,

duc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi duc, thanks for the info, we stayed at the eis stadion a while back, a shame that one is closing. We also had a look at the olympia ski stadion, not quite so nice and we were advised not to use that one by a german m/homer.

You might have noticed a little laughing at the back of the class when you posted this as 'wank' has a naughty meaning in English 8O 

I'll pm you with an explanation :roll: :wink: 

pete.

i don't know, the things I do for MHF.....


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

peejay said:


> I'll pm you with an explanation :roll: :wink:
> 
> pete.
> 
> .....


In German??

You really do want to try out those umlaut skills don't you? :roll: :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm ok asking for a beer in German, but i think i'll draw the line trying to explain this one in Deutsche :roll: :wink: 

güte fahrt (another naughty-ish word in english) and please be upstanding for the expert use of an umlaut!)

pete.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi to all.

I just answer in pm to Peejay about Garmisch...

Yes sometimes translate sentences with p.ex. Babelfish, bring very surprise result. :roll: 
English vocabulary is different as french or german, so if I make mistakes in some post " do´nt shut the pianist..." :lol: I do my best...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Duc, your best will always be good enough for me .
Please keep posting.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Güten abend duc,

I didn't mean to imply that you had made a mistake and I do apologise for my shoddy attempt at humour, it was unforgiveable of me. 
As Gillian says, 'please keep posting'.


When I next visit Germany maybe I shall buy you a large beer as an apology. ccasion5: 

Tschüss.

pete.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Don't worry Duc. We can have a giggle. Its good to have a laugh.

Keep posting.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Güten abend duc,
> 
> I didn't mean to imply that you had made a mistake and I do apologise for my shoddy attempt at humour, it was unforgiveable of me.
> As Gillian says, 'please keep posting'.
> pete.


Pete

My post was in no way meant to imply that you had been an other than your usual good natured self.
It was just reassurance to Duc that we enjoy his posts.
Relax.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

here is a link in german over the new " Stellplatz " in Garmisch...

http://www.alpencamp-gap.de/

for info,

Duc


----------

